# T/C & Cruise Control Problem



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I am having problems with my T/C and cruise control. Last winter I notice that some times when I turned off the T/C I could not get it to come back on unless I turned off the car and then restarted it. I only had this problem 4 or 5 times in the last year. Each time I took it back to the dealer they could not duplicate the problem. Then all of a sudden last Friday I noticed that the T/C would turn off every time that I started the car all on its own. At that time my cruise control stoped working. Every time I try to set the cruise control it quickly flashes active then inactive right away. The dealer has had it for five days and can't figure out what is wrong. By the way I have an 05 6 speed manual. Has anyone run into this problem? I would like to get this solved soon because I don't like riddin around in a 4 banger. Enterprise tried to put me into a G5 and that is the biggest piece of junk I have ever driven.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Never even used cruise control...Sorry.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

CPO's GTO said:


> Never even used cruise control...Sorry.


Me neither. Guess it's time to try it, no?:lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

CPO's GTO said:


> Never even used cruise control...Sorry.


cruise control? what is that? :lol:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Any problems with your ABS? Traction control uses the same wheel speed sensors as the ABS to detect tires spinning.

The cruise control may also be programmed to disengage if the tires start to spin (I'm not sure that it is, but it sounds like a logical safety feature).


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

BigNick said:


> Any problems with your ABS? Traction control uses the same wheel speed sensors as the ABS to detect tires spinning.
> 
> The cruise control may also be programmed to disengage if the tires start to spin (I'm not sure that it is, but it sounds like a logical safety feature).


Thanks I will ask the dealer if they checked that. I have to drop it off again on Monday. The dealer is bringing in a tech from Baytown, TX which is probably close to a 2 hour drive from the north side of Houston. :confused


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

hehe welp im waiting on some switch for my C/C it was doing the same thing as you describe. It would turn on but when i went to set it would do nothing but if it flicked the switch abunch of times it would say it was inactive and flash active for a second. They should be putting the part in after the weekend.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

jagyro said:


> hehe welp im waiting on some switch for my C/C it was doing the same thing as you describe. It would turn on but when i went to set it would do nothing but if it flicked the switch abunch of times it would say it was inactive and flash active for a second. They should be putting the part in after the weekend.


The dealer said that the problem with the c/c was a module. They replaced it and that works fine. I am still having the problem with the t/c. I dropped it off last Monday for the 7th time for the same problem. I am now being told that GM is sending a field engineer to look at it, but we don't know when. I am also talking with GM to see if they will give me an exted warranty and fix the problem with my 04 Tahoe. The speed ometer and oil gauge stopped working at 45,000 miles. I have been told that GM has a problem with the instrument cluster on 04 models. If GM doesn't give me the extended warranty and fix the Tahoe I will never buy another GM product. I think I will just go back to Ford. I love the goat, but I have had enough. I have only had the goat for one full week in 2007.


----------

